# Angelo Fainters Waiting List



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We are confirmed for babies































WP Valor x Five Oaks Assets Rosemary
Goat Hill Kearney
Back 40 Sioux

All due March
























Shearogg Fainters Rufus x 
Greens Family Pastures Maggie Mae
Shearogg Fainters Sophie

Due March

















Angelos Fainters This Boy is on Fire x
Thornhill Farms Bess Truman

Due January 11


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very exciting!!
This boy is on fire is quite the big guy!!
For the girls, I think Sophie is my favourite.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> Very exciting!!
> This boy is on fire is quite the big guy!!
> For the girls, I think Sophie is my favourite.


If you're talking about the tan colored buck that is actually this boy is on fire 's dad, Rufus. I'll have to get a new picture of Sophie that one was her yearling picture after she was shaved down for show she has filled out a lot since then I believe she's now three I would have to look at her papers


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yes, Rufus is who I meant.
Muscle man!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

MadHouse said:


> Yes, Rufus is who I meant.
> Muscle man!


Thank you. He's my senior buck and is a big teddy bear


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:hubbahubba: Great looking goats!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes for easy kiddings - pretty goats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice myos! Good luck with your kidding!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We are at day 139 for Bess today. Cleaned out her stall and put fresh straw in and made sure the heat barrels were good


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks so uncomfortable. Poor thing


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She is. Last year she had triplets.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Then I would be uncomfortable too


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Bess!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless her heart. Good luck.on a healthy easy kidding!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Day 140 and we have reached official pancake status LOL


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mother goose has landed...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I just love your goats!!! Can’t wait to see some babies


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tanya said:


> Mother goose has landed...


Omg I laughed way to hard at this


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh the comfort of deep straw..and stretchy belly!!!(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> Day 140 and we have reached official pancake status LOL
> 
> View attachment 193547


I have heard of broody hens referred to as a growling pancake...
This one does look pancake-y!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Day 146 and we are uncomfortable but just chilling lol. Still has ligaments and a little filling of the udder to go


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

oh im so excited to see the babies!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wishing you a easy delivery & healthy wee ones!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Me too but apparently they aren't done cooking yet lol. Day 147


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> View attachment 194023
> 
> 
> Me too but apparently they aren't done cooking yet lol. Day 147


Poor girl. How much longer can she hold such a large load? hopefully that means they will all be perfectly positioned and fly on out.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Keep those pictures coming! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I had my Chevy last year went to day 160! Drove me crazy! I hope your girl delivers in s couple of days! Good luck..& keep us posted


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Day 149. Up, down, up, down, and would not eat her breakfast this morning. Off white thick discharge


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh. Is it time?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like the start.of labor...hope so! Best of luck.to you guys.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

First one out and it's a doe. Still in labor


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh a beauty. Hope the next one is easy


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

#2 and the last. 2 healthy appearing does


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Awwww. Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful twins! Congrats!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pretty girls, waiting for the dry fuzzy pics


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

C


Tbs4life2000 said:


> #2 and the last. 2 healthy appearing does
> 
> View attachment 194201


congratulations!!! Adorable babies.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Adorable!!! Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She needed those extra days to perfect those precious doelings!
Congratulations!


----------

